# Can anyone recommend a London-based consultant for Clomid?



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello
I'm new! Hi everyone!
So, I have PCOS (diagnosed about 7 years ago). Have been on metformin for the past 4 years and all is going well - in that I have regular (ish - 4-5 weeks) periods. However, I'm not sure I'm ovulating - the signs are there but it seems to happen quite late on in my cycle.
Having been told by my GP that I need to TTC for another 18 months before he'll refer me, and then it'll take another 3 months, I want to go and see a private consultant as I feel that Clomid would be a good option.
I'm based in London. Can anyone recommend anyone?
Thanks all!
Mrs HYxx


----------



## moomoobaba (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr Dooley 

you can google him
I see him - very lovely


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr Bagtharia - Nuffield Brentwood


----------



## Alfie1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

I see Mr Tariq Miskry in Harley Street he is fab, and always at the end of the phone when i need him!


----------

